# Need help, just rescued some fish from a friend



## JSDPhilly (Dec 11, 2015)

So I just rescued some fish from a friend. He bought a 10 gallon tank and put too many fish in there...he quickly realized he had no intention of really keeping fish.

Now, it just so happens that I was getting ready to get things rolling after a move. I have a recently purchased 75 Gallon tank that I am getting ready to get going. I have my previous 20 gallon which I put the fish in while I am waiting to get my 75 set up in the next week.

He gave me a jack dempsey, a plecco and a third fish.

Now, my question is with ID'ing the fish. I think it may be an oscar, however I want to confirm. It was the type of fish I was going for and I already have grown attached to the little guy.



http://imgur.com/gGVs9


Please help! Ill have many more questions in the coming days I'm sure.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its an Oscar. You'll need at least a 75 gallon for just him.


----------



## JSDPhilly (Dec 11, 2015)

That is what I thought. I need to find someone/some good shop to rehome the rest, how long do you think I can let them live together in the 75? Might take me a little time to find a good home.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

A very nice looking Tiger Oscar.


----------



## JSDPhilly (Dec 11, 2015)

Some new pics

My now retired tank:








My current tank:








Herman in the old tank:








Herman Today:


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Your retired tank will make a great quarantine or breeding tank. Nice looking Oscar!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its really nice to see someone take in fish and have a good sized tank to house them in. With the pleco and Oscar I would look for the best filtration possible because both are super messy, also stay on top of water changes.


----------

